# looking for a canopy



## jeff408 (Aug 23, 2009)

I need to get a canopy for my 4300. What are some good ones. aluminum or fiberglass or plastic. Best price ect. Any thoughts would be appricated.
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Jeff, here are a few options:

http://www.shopgreendealer.com/suns...40042104310and4410compactutilitytractors.aspx

http://www.mowercanopies.com/john deere.html

http://www.tractorhouse.com/dealers/detail.aspx?CID=3054875&GUID=0a6e2adf39ec44f283910142bd3a8442

http://www.tractorsunshade.com/Appl...&modelid=bb9d8a21-3c4c-4099-8682-c25b5935298b

http://www.agrisupply.com/tractor-sun-blocker-cover-/p/58024/

John Deere makes an umbrella type cloth sun shade but it is NOT made for use around any low hanging branches. They will tear is up fast. 

The fiberglass sunshades seem to be the most popular but they are expensive. 

I think aluminum or steel would bend to easily.


----------



## jeff408 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for help. I have been looking at the Sun guard universal for 269.00 shipped


----------

